# We named our baby today



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi all,

The baby was delivered yesterday and baptized. The funeral director picked the baby up and we went home.

Today, after our children were asleep, we decided to name the baby.

Since we do not know if the baby was a boy or a girl, we decided on

Avery Quinn Fischer. So this is our angel's name. It is a really hard thing to do but I am glad our baby now has a name.

Take care.

Prayers,


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you that I think that that is a beatiful name for any child - Angel baby or Earth baby.

Peace,


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a very cute name. I hope you take comfort in it.
Hugs mommy.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

What a beautiful name!







It has such an angelic quality to it. I'm so sorry for your loss mama, and I know how important naming our little one was for me. I hope it brings you some comfort.

Blessings









For Avery







who is singing and dancing with the rest of our sweet babies...


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

A lovely name....


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

What a beautiful name.

May peace be with your family
















Avery Quinn


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

s


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

's to you and your family, mama. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jeffsdear (Aug 21, 2007)

Jen,
Your angel and mine have the same birth date...
We named ours Angelika Joy.
I hope you are healing, and finding time to grieve.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I miscarried the day before you







We named our little boy Angelino. His funeral and burial was on Friday. Today I would have been pregnant 19 weeks with him.


----------



## MamaTink (Aug 17, 2006)

What a beautiful name!!


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

what a great name. i am sorry about your loss.


----------

